# PS RYDE Full Coverage .. With HD (Videos) And Ghost Footage (Must See) ..



## WreckDetective (Apr 18, 2010)

I had to return as I personally did not find my last post satisfactory, This is absolutely everything i have on the PS Ryde 

About
PS Ryde is a paddle steamer commissioned and run by Southern Railway as a passenger ferry between mainland England and the Isle of Wight from 1937 to 1969. She saw wartime service and later became a nightclub. After many years abandoned at moorings on the River Medina, she is now being scrapped.

History
PS Ryde 1937 - 1939

PS Ryde was commissioned by Southern Railway in 1936 as a sister ship for PS Sandown. Costing £46,000 she was built by William Denny and Brothers in Dumbarton on Clydeside. After her launch on 23 April 1937 she replaced the PS Duchess of Norfolk on the Portsmouth to Ryde Pier passenger ferry service.

HMS Ryde 1939 - 1945

In 1939 PS Ryde and PS Sandown were requisitioned by the Royal Navy. She was renamed as HMS Ryde and initially both were used as Minesweepers in the Dover Straits. After two years Ryde was converted to an anti-aircraft ship and served on the Thames Estuary and at Harwich. In May 1944 she travelled to Portsmouth from where she embarked to the Normandy coast to take part in the naval component of Operation Neptune on D-Day.

PS Ryde 1945 - 1970

Reverting to her pre-war name on her return to Southern Railway in August 1945 PS Ryde worked on her former route and undertook a variety of chartered trips. However, the nationalised British Railways begun to commission more modern motor vessels and in 1969 it was decided to retire her.

Ryde Queen 1970 - 2010

Avoiding the scrap yard PS Ryde was bought by two Isle of Wight entrepreneurs and in September 1970 she began a new career as a nightclub. Renamed as the Ryde Queen she replaced the smaller PS Medway Queen in moorings at Binfield Marina on the River Medina near Newport. In 1977 she caught fire but was repaired. However, by the late 1980s her popularity waned and the nightclub was closed. She remained derelict and abandoned on her mooring gradually deteriorating. In August 2006 her funnel collapsed and she is now possibly beyond repair.

In September 2009 it appeared the vessel had been thrown a lifeline to potentially see it restored to its former glory. It was announced that enthusiasts were attempting to raise enough funds to buy the steamer which has been in the hands of receivers after her owner, Island Marina Holdings went into administration. Trustees of the PS Ryde, a not for profit company is close to establishing itself as a charity. The main aim of the project would be for the vessel to once again be in the condition to sail across the Solent as a tourist attraction. It is estimated that this would be possible if around £7 million of funding was available. Funds of £1,000 a month for mooring fees and £600,000 for the move to a dry dock would need to be raised, with the remainder coming from National Lottery funding.

In early 2010, work began to dismantle the vessel. Firstly with asbestos removal, followed by cutting up for scrap. The Paddle Steamer Ryde Trust is attempting to save her. Owners Island Marina Holdings had been liquidated and the PS Ryde Trust could not act in time to save her. The regulations regarding the removal of asbestos were also a barrier to the preservation of Ryde

General Information

Builder: William Denny and Brothers, Dumbarton
Launched: 23 April 1937
In service: 1937
Out of service: 1970-2010
Identification: Code Letters MMKG (1937-39, 1945-79)

Statistics. 

Tonnage: 603 GRT
237 NRT

Length: 216 feet 0 inches (65.84 m)

Beam: 29 feet 1 inch (8.86 m)

Draught: 10 feet 0 inches (3.05 m)

Installed power: Triple expansion steam engine

Propulsion: Paddle wheels



Owners:

Southern Railway (1937-39)
Royal Navy (1939-45)
Southern Railway (1945-47)
British Railways (1948-70)
Island Marina Holdings (-2010)


Operators: 

Southern Railway (1937-47)
British Railways (1948-70)




The PS RYDE





















Night Shots

windows in the very front (bow) of the ship 






Looking up to the bridge 






Inside Video (new) HD






........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



















Part One.
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/thewreckdetective/PSRYDEFULLCOVERAGE-1.flv">



Part Two.
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/thewreckdetective/PSRYDEFULLCOVERPART2.flv"> 

Links the HTML seems not to work . shame  

Video links 

Part one
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...15/thewreckdetective/PSRYDEFULLCOVERAGE-1.flv

Part Two 
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...15/thewreckdetective/PSRYDEFULLCOVERPART2.flv




(Ghost Footage) Bit of fun really what do you think ? (Link)

http://www.youtube.com/v/muS0HeFe_nM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0

Older shots 

Old fan Still working 





Engine room 





Dangerous Floorboards 





A veiw of the bridge and The massive hole where the funnel once was before it fell down in a storm in 2006





Looking back 





Corridoor veiwed from the main entrance 





The doors 





The Hull of the ship at the bow





And again 





And... again. 





The old funnel 





Inside the funnel 





Looking into the engine room 







Back in the day 





















The club













Thanks For Viewing My post this is pretty much everything covered Hope you Enjoyed it.


----------



## T-bar (Apr 18, 2010)

usually I would say NOT ANOTHER dam Paddlesteamer post on HMS Ryde but thats got to be the one that does her the most justice bfore she goes for scrap later in the year nice touch my friend


----------



## WreckDetective (Apr 18, 2010)

T-bar said:


> usually I would say NOT ANOTHER dam Paddlesteamer post on HMS Ryde but thats got to be the one that does her the most justice bfore she goes for scrap later in the year nice touch my friend



Thankyou Mate glad you like it


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2010)

You've definitely done her proud. Such a varied (and excellent write up) on her history, and the older pictures, and the ones you've taken. Such a shame to see her in the state she's in now, and soon the end of her.  

Nice work mate, you've done a great job. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## WreckDetective (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone watched the videos ? haha


----------



## T-bar (Apr 21, 2010)

I watched a few mins of one but it started to buffer again and was trying to something else so gave up


----------

